# Sound Decoder For Bachmann Shay On30?



## man7sell (Jan 28, 2011)

Has anyone installed a sound Decoder For Bachmann Shay On30? What's the best brand for plug and play?
I control all mt trains with NCE controllers

Thanks in advance


----------



## Don Gage (Jan 4, 2008)

Hello Paul, 
I have used/installed Soundtraxx decoders in my On30 Shays. The best fit is the TSU-750, Micro Tsunami, Light Logging and a 1" speaker. The older plug and play board by Soundtraxx was a great fit, but is not up to today's sound standards. 
Just my thoughts, 

Don


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I would also recommend the Micro-Tsunami. It will handle whatever current the Shay will throw at it, is easier to fit in the Shay, etc. It also has great sound.


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

Slightly off topic, but how does the Shay, 10 Wheeler, Porter and Forney that comes with DCC and sound factory installed perform?

Are the sounds believable?

Yes, I am dragging a bunch of On30 posts out of the dead file but I am sure there is someone here that can answer my questions.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Don Gage (Jan 4, 2008)

Yes JB they are very good sound systems, after all they are Soundtraxx Tsunami's tweaked for Bachman.

Don


----------

